# Problem with my 01 Maxima



## Jasonmaxima (Apr 28, 2008)

I have a 2001 nissan maxima with 84k miles and my check engine light came out about a week ago.

I have a OBD 2 Sensor and i had the error code p0420 with is a three way catalyst bank 1 code.

What is the best option for this problem?

My idea was getting another Catalytic converter?

Any ideas or clues?

Thanks


----------



## joeb's01max (Jul 8, 2008)

have the system light reset first.. If the problem occurs once again then have it replaced, but it's a 90% chance that when you reset the light it will not come back on unless there really is a problem with the sensor..I had the same problem..

Good Luck!!


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

If the light came on, it's cause there IS a problem! These '00-'02 Maximas are notorious for the PO420 codes, which means the front flexpipe needs replacing, which also includes the cat!!!


----------

